# Lookin for some cheap 9mm



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

I am looking to find some cheap 9mm ammo for target practice at the range. If I need to buy it in bulk, thats ok. Does anybody have some good suggestions?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I usually get Winchester White Box (WWB) at Walmart or Academy. Preferably when it's on sale. It is reliable and still cheaper than most I've found.
The days of real cheap ammo are long gone and I don't expect to see them again. You only pay for quality once. The last squib I saw was Wolf, so I balance cost vs. quality. I don't think you can go wrong with WWB.
My opinion. Happy shooting! :smt023


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

I normally buy the WWB as well. Was checking to see if anybody knew of anything cheaper online.


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

cbrgator said:


> I am looking to find some cheap 9mm ammo for target practice at the range. If I need to buy it in bulk, thats ok. Does anybody have some good suggestions?


Wal-mart WWB (100) for 15.72 and you can try dickssportinggoods. They had a sale last week and I think it carried over to this week. If you buy a case of remington UMC (10 boxes)(500 rounds) it is only 69.98. that about as cheap as you will find it.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*blaser*

blaser aluminum fmj at academy, i use it all the time at the range.wwb is also good


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i buy most of my ammunition from 

ammunitiontogo.com

they have good prices and great service. i highly reccomend them


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

i just checked ammunitiontogo.com and they are actually more expensive than walmart.


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

cbrgator said:


> i just checked ammunitiontogo.com and they are actually more expensive than walmart.


This place is very cheap to.. comes to about $5.99 a box and around $7.00(including shipping) a box if you order 20+ boxes. http://east.outdoormarksman.com/product_info.php?cPath=65_1_28&products_id=80&warehouse=east


----------



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

for the range i use
winchester-the white box
blzer brass
i just purchased 3000rounds of american eagle ammo...for about 350..
there are cheaper alternatives, but always look for brass


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

I was told to get the WWB 100 paks too and I was wondering do they sell like an ammo box full anyplace?

If they stay good for 2 years or more ....


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I also use new wolf ammo.It works well in all my firearms.I old stuff
was lacquer coated and caused .Let the discussion begin.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

WWB or UMC250 pack gets my vote. I usually find the WWB at Walmart and the UMC250 pack at Scheels sporting goods. WHEN YOU FIND IT ON SALE THAT IS THE TIME TO STOCK UP.


----------

